# Litespeed Tuscany, Ultimate or Vortex?



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

I am currently riding a Litespeed Arenberg, while it is comfortable for me, I would prefer a stiffer bike and a bike with more stable handling. Which of this 3 would you recomend?
Litespeed Tuscany, Ultimate or Vortex?
Please advise,
Thanks
Howard


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

I have both an Ultimate and a Tuscany. The Tuscany is more comfortable to ride. I had to experiment with different wheels and added a Brooks saddle to the Ultimate to make it about as comfortable. But I can accelerate quicker and ride up hills easier with the Ultimate. Stable handling? I believe the Utimate's shorter wheelbase makes it it a bit more squirrely on downhills and in crosswinds. I've no experience with the Vortex, but I gather it's more racing-oriented, with probably a stiffer frame than either the Ultimate or Tuscany. It can be too much of a good thing.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Since Litespeed no longer makes any of those I assume you are looking for used? If I was looking for stiffness, great handling and vertical compliance I would go with the Vortex or Vortex compact.


----------



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Ti_Litespeed,
Thanks for your reply. Guess I am going to a Ultimate (most probably a Votrex) as I want to move up to a stiffer frame. I do agree that the Arenberg & Tuscany are comfortable for long rides.

Hi Juanmoretime
Thanks. Yes, I will get them used as I am on a tight budget. I probably will go for the Vortex as I want a stiffer bike than my current Arenberg


----------

